# Safety Flag



## Gene (Jan 9, 2008)

I have been looking for a safety flag to attach to the kayak as I intend to fish the Parramatta River and found a bicycle flag with a 5 ft 2 piece pole in K Mart. Cost was $7.99.

It has a bracket which I will screw/bolt to a crate on the back of the kayak.


----------

